# mensajes Repetidos



## fsabroso

Buenos Dias,

Se lo molesto que resulta el ver mensajes repetidos, y en los últimos dias se ha hecho muy constante.

 Volví a leer las reglas de WR y no existe una contra los mensajes repetidos.

 Quizas deberían Ustedes como moderadoes incluir una regla al respecto, y no se si quienes manejan el website pueden incluir una especie de filtro para evitar la duplicación.

Saludos!


----------



## alc112

de hecho hay un "filtro" que no te deja postear más de un mensaje por unos cuantos segundos.
Con eso debería solucionarse todo.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Sr. Sabroso has spoken my mind - I too find repeated postings extremely irritating, and have noticed an alarming increase in their frequency.

Thank you for bringing this up.


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias a todos.  The software is supposed to prevent this, but when we don't feed it properly, it gets grumpy and misbehaves.
Repeat posts are a nuisance to all of us. 
When you see one, please use the report-a-post triangle on the upper right side of each post, and we will come and clean up for you.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## lazarus1907

When you say repeated messages, do you mean identical messages sent twice, same questions posted in different sections, or something else?

Por cierto, ¿"postear" significa poner postes o postas?


----------



## fsabroso

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> When you see one, please use the report-a-post triangle on the upper right side of each post, and we will come and clean up for you.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Cuchu


Hola Cuchuflete,
Esa es una buena idea, solo para confirmar, 
te refieres a este icono "" ?

Gracias,

Saludos!


----------



## lauranazario

fsabroso said:
			
		

> Hola Cuchuflete,
> Esa es una buena idea, solo para confirmar,
> te refieres a este icono "" ?


Hola Fsabroso.
Efectivamente, ese es el ícono que debes oprimir para generar un reporte sobre 
• un hilo repetido
• un hilo en el foro equivocado
• un mensaje inapropiado (ya sea porque es de naturaleza promocional o porque en él se utiliza lenguaje agresivo o soez)
• un mensaje que está en directa violación de alguna de las reglas de WR

Los moderadores nos encargamos de atender dichos reportes y lidiar con el asunto reportado.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Fsabroso,
De acuerdo con todo lo que ha dicho mi colega LauraN...

Hay un mensaje debajo del espacio para texto que dice..



> *Note*: This is ONLY to be used to report spam, advertising messages, and problematic (harassment, fighting, or otherwise rule-breaking) posts.



...pero puedes usarlo para *cualquier* problema.

Gracias,
Cuchu


----------



## belén

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Fsabroso,
> De acuerdo con todo lo que ha dicho mi colega LauraN...
> 
> Hay un mensaje debajo del espacio para texto que dice..
> 
> 
> 
> ...pero puedes usarlo para *cualquier* problema.
> 
> Gracias,
> Cuchu



Menos problemas económicos o amorosos...Ni con el triangulito te podemos ayudar


----------



## elroy

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> When you say repeated messages, do you mean identical messages sent twice, same questions posted in different sections, or something else?


 
My understanding is that the reference was to exact duplicates. 

Fsabroso, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## fsabroso

Yes, when someone ask the same question twice, sometimes three times, and in every forum.


----------



## Jana337

fsabroso said:
			
		

> Yes, when someone ask the same question twice, sometimes three times, and in every forum.


Regulars do not do it, and I don't think that a change in the rules will convince newbies to stop. 

It certainly is obnoxious, though.

Jana


----------



## ElaineG

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Regulars do not do it, and I don't think that a change in the rules will convince newbies to stop.
> 
> It certainly is obnoxious, though.
> 
> Jana


 
I agree.  I would just like to reiterate in English though (I _think_ this has been said in Spanish) that we mods really appreciate hearing from you when you spot a problem.  We try to keep on top of things but we cannot be everywhere at once.  You can use the Report a Post feature, or if you have a more general concern, you can always contact any mod by PM.


----------



## Philippa

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hola Fsabroso.
> Efectivamente, ese es el ícono que debes oprimir para generar un reporte sobre
> • un hilo repetido
> • un hilo en el foro equivocado
> • un mensaje inapropiado (ya sea porque es de naturaleza promocional o porque en él se utiliza lenguaje agresivo o soez)
> • un mensaje que está en directa violación de alguna de las reglas de WR
> Los moderadores nos encargamos de atender dichos reportes y lidiar con el asunto reportado.
> Saludos,
> LN


Hola
¿También los hilos con títulos demasiado generales como 'ayuda' o 'traducción'?  Es que la advertencia que Cuchu ha citado me hace preocupar por utilizarlo para una cosa poco seria.

Belén, amiguita ¡qué graciosa tu aclaración!  

Saludos a todos desde Granada
Philippa


----------



## elroy

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola
> ¿También los hilos con títulos demasiado generales como 'ayuda' o 'traducción'?  Es que la advertencia que Cuchu ha citado me hace preocupar por utilizarlo para una cosa poco seria.


 
Yes, please do use the Report-a-Post feature to report uninformative titles - and, as Cuchu said, anything and everything that you feel needs to be brought to our attention.


----------



## cuchuflete

And the triangle will not get my lawnmower to start on cold days either...

All foreros have a number of good choices.  When you see a meaningless title, you are welcome to point that out to the person who started the thread.  You may contact up to 5 mods at a time by PM.  If the problem is serious, and needs immediate attention, the triangle is the best way to notify the entire mod team.  Using it will send a message to all of us who are available.  

If you are not sure who is a mod, go here: View forum leaders or look at the bottom right corner of the main menu for whatever forum you are in. The names of that forum's moderators are displayed there.


----------



## lauranazario

Philippa said:
			
		

> ¿También los hilos con títulos demasiado generales como 'ayuda' o 'traducción'?  Es que la advertencia que Cuchu ha citado me hace preocupar por utilizarlo para una cosa poco seria.


No, I would not advise to use the "triangle icon" to report non-relevant thread titles.

Why? Because this is part of our regular 'housekeeping duties'... and more often than not a moderator will see such a title while 'working' his or her forums and change it on the spot.

But, should you come across an "old" thread that has escaped our attention and needs a new thread title, I suggest you PM a mod and we'll gladly make the necessary changes.

Saludos,
LN


----------

